# Pasar automaticamente de nafta a GNC



## miguelca53 (May 20, 2009)

mi inquietud es si fácilmente se podría lograr un circuito tal que el auto en el arranque  utilice solo nafta y cuando acelero pase a gnc entonces le arruino la vida a los fabricantes de emuladores.
mi idea es algo asi :
un elemento que mide la tensión de batería al arranque y al acelerarlo por existir una variación de voltaje activa un rele de doble salida es decir un n/a /n/c 
no se si la idea es simple pero apelo a la solidaridad del foro .


----------



## luisgrillo (May 20, 2009)

pero eso de nafta y gnc son combustibles o que es?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Me imagino que con nafta quiere decir Gasolina y GNC es algo con sistema de conbustion a gas.

De todos modos, no entiendo muy bien lo que trata de hacer.

Quiera, a modo de esquema, intercambiar a valvulas el GNC y la nafta=?

Suena un poco peligroso.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (May 20, 2009)

Nafta = Gasolina
GNC = Gas Natural Comprimido



			
				miguelca53 dijo:
			
		

> mi inquietud es si fácilmente se podría lograr un circuito tal que el auto en el arranque  utilice solo nafta y cuando acelero pase a gnc entonces le arruino la vida a los fabricantes de emuladores.
> mi idea es algo asi :
> un elemento que mide la tensión de batería al arranque y al acelerarlo por existir una variación de voltaje activa un rele de doble salida es decir un n/a /n/c
> no se si la idea es simple pero apelo a la solidaridad del foro .



Midiendo la tensión de la batería sería un método muy impresiso, más bien podrías medir las revoluciones del motor con un 555, y sensar la salida con un op-amp que maneje un transistor que maneje el relé.

De todas formas, es más facil usar el dedo para cambiar de GNC a Nafta y viceversa, por lo menos en mi camioneta tengo una llave para hacer eso 



PD: Buen juego el S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (Digo por tu avatar)  

Iguamente usar nafta cuando desaseleres y gnc cuando aceleres no me parece del todo correcto...
Lo que se suele hacer, es usar nafta EN EL ARRANQUE y GNC durante el resto del viaje, sin volver a la nafta hasta apagar el motor y prenderlo de nuevo.


----------



## miguelca53 (May 21, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Nafta = Gasolina
> GNC = Gas Natural Comprimido
> 
> 
> ...






lo que decis es correcto pero como se implementaria?


----------



## Tomasito (May 21, 2009)

miguelca53 dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunta: ¿Sabés al menos qué es un 555?


----------



## miguelca53 (May 22, 2009)

conozco el func basico de los componentes en gral pero si no tenes onda para ayudar esta bien se agradece igualmente
Nadie nace sabiendo todo


----------



## Cristhian_750 (May 26, 2009)

Lo que tu quieres hacer es buenisimo, solo que cuando alguien le coloca gas a un carro es para tener que evitar el uso de gasolina, 
ademas esta idea ya esta planteada, investiugate por unos equipos de gas de quinta generacion y veras que basicam,ente ese el funcionamiento.


----------



## ars (May 26, 2009)

Disculpame pero esto ya existe, de echo mi auto funciona así, cuando lo acelerar pasando las 2000 RPM pasa a GNC.  Es mas como un tiempo tuve problemas para arrancarlo a nafta había echo un puente( al relee) con un switch para que directamente cuando presione el switch arranque en GNC.


----------



## miguelca53 (May 26, 2009)

los entiendo pero es un proyecto que se me ocurrio a nivel personal y que es mejor que algo echo por uno mismo con la satifaccion de decir lo hice yo


----------



## ars (May 26, 2009)

y bueno si lo queres hacer para medir las RPM vas a tener que ver la cantidad de chispas que manda la bobina, estudiate algún circuito  de tacometro. en el foro hay uno muy bueno.


----------



## bb1 (May 26, 2009)

¿El GNC necesita evaporador?


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (May 26, 2009)

miguelca53 dijo:
			
		

> los entiendo pero es un proyecto que se me ocurrio a nivel personal y que es mejor que algo echo por uno mismo con la satifaccion de decir lo hice yo



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Hoy, casi todo se puede comprar hecho. Pero a algunos, nos da más satisfacción hacer las cosas que comprarlas, por varias razones (hobby, ganas de aprender, etc). 

Yo, por ejemplo, quiero ponerle a mi auto (carro o coche, según el pais) antiguo (restaurado por mí) algunos automatismos hechos igualmente por mi. Hasta el alcance de mis posiblidades. Por eso me registré en este foro.


----------



## miguelca53 (May 27, 2009)

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> ¿El GNC necesita evaporador?


No el gnc que se hutiliza en argentina no necesita evaporador , pero si lo que necesita es un regulador de presion que en la mayoria de los vehiculos va calefaccionado por agua , en los equipos mas modernos ya tiene el regulador una resistencia electrica que no deja que se congele por la baja de temperatura causada por la descompresion violenta del gnc que esta comprimido a 200 Bar (casi 200 kilos por cm2)


----------



## bb1 (May 27, 2009)

Gracias, sospechaba eso por la presión que precisamente hay que comprimir el gas natural dado su bajo punto de fusión. creo que lleva metano.


----------



## miguelca53 (May 27, 2009)

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, sospechaba eso por la presión que precisamente hay que comprimir el gas natural dado su bajo punto de fusión. creo que lleva metano.


por lo que tengo entendido no lleva metano solamente mercatan un quimico que solamente le agrega el olor para que asi sea detectado mas facilmente en caso de perdidas


----------



## bb1 (May 28, 2009)

Aquí dice que en un 91-95 % metano. 


http://www.innergy.cl/quees.htm



De todas formas nunca habría imaginado que se usase el GN para vehículos. Aquí se usa butano.


----------

